

Best language for real-time messaging?  - klklo221

what is the best backend language for a web app that does real-time message/instant messaging? In terms of scaling and performance?
======
aufreak3
If scaling is an important consideration from the start, erlang would be a
good choice. I think whatsapp runs on an erlang and c++ backend.

------
code_duck
I'm not an expert, but I think these work better if you prefix the title with
'Ask HN: '.

------
karterk
Not directly related to your question, but I recently wrote something which
might be applicable here:

It depends: <http://kishorelive.com/2011/11/16/it-depends/>

------
mansoor-s
I'd go with Nodejs/JavaScript

